# Fire Bellied Toads feeding (+photos!)



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

*Fire Bellied Toads feeding question (+photos!)*

I have had 2 FBT for over a year now and they have always been well fed and a good size.

I bought another 3 a few days ago from a pet shop. They were incredibly thin, like skinny coat racks.

I offered them some crix as soon as I got them home and they went mad for them, must have been ravenous.

I have since fed a few waxworms and am pleased that the newbies have put on a bit of weight.

Was wondering if there is any other foods, besides crix and waxworms, that i can feed that will fatten them up a bit?

And some photos for good measure.....:2thumb:

One of my original toads.









One of the new ones, bright green









One of my two new brown ones, doing a really good job of blending in









And the new green one with the other new brown one. I like to caption this photo...
"Seriously dude, stop following me!"


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice pics. lovely colour on them new ones :2thumb: 
one wonders if these are W C.
if you wanna keep them colours vibrant get some fire belly toad dust if you ain't already.


----------



## ziggythecrestie2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Woah! Awesome colours! Look great!
What are their names?


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> nice pics. lovely colour on them new ones :2thumb:
> one wonders if these are W C.
> if you wanna keep them colours vibrant get some fire belly toad dust if you ain't already.


Dont know if there were WC originally but they have all been in captivity for a couple of years.

Dont seem to have a problem keeping them bright green, they must be happy!

As for names - they are all called 'Toady' :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Firebellies will eat practically anything that moves and will fit into their mouths- crickets, waxworms, small locust hoppers, woodlice, small nails and slugs, earthworms and so on. For some reason a lot of petshops insist on feeding them only bloodworm, which is not enough.


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Firebellies will eat practically anything that moves and will fit into their mouths- crickets, waxworms, small locust hoppers, woodlice, small nails and slugs, earthworms and so on. For some reason a lot of petshops insist on feeding them only bloodworm, which is not enough.


will they eat brine shrimp from out of the water? I want to vary their diet a bit, i have ordered some of that FBT dust, make sure they get the best diet possible.


----------



## MortRee (Jan 24, 2012)

*Fish*

Hi there. Nice photos :2thumb:
I'm planning on getting either FBT's or Garter Snakes but I can't find any information on the internet about if they can live/thrive only eating fish with vitamin powder? I know they can eat it as a variation and I know they won't really eat that much of it in the wild but it's much easier and less nasty to feed with guppies/platies instead of insects. And my boyfriend won't allow insects in our home :devil:
I guess a fish will have more nourishment than a cricket which is really just an empty shell being gutloaded. Tadpoles get fish flakes, so grown ups should be able to thrive on fish "gutloaded" with fish flakes and dusted with vitamin powder am I right? 

Don't want to go buy some before I'm sure they don't become malnourished. 

Hope it's not too off-topic and hope you can help : victory:

Mort


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MortRee said:


> Hi there. Nice photos :2thumb:
> I'm planning on getting either FBT's or Garter Snakes but I can't find any information on the internet about if they can live/thrive only eating fish with vitamin powder? I know they can eat it as a variation and I know they won't really eat that much of it in the wild but it's much easier and less nasty to feed with guppies/platies instead of insects. And my boyfriend won't allow insects in our home :devil:
> I guess a fish will have more nourishment than a cricket which is really just an empty shell being gutloaded. Tadpoles get fish flakes, so grown ups should be able to thrive on fish "gutloaded" with fish flakes and dusted with vitamin powder am I right?
> 
> ...


 They will eat a certain amount of fish, but they're not ideal as a basic diet. You may want to forget FBTs and go for garters instead.


----------



## MortRee (Jan 24, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> They will eat a certain amount of fish, but they're not ideal as a basic diet. You may want to forget FBTs and go for garters instead.


How do they know, they won't do as basic diet?  I have a 23 gallon tank and I think a garter deserves more and I like the toads better  
Will they perhaps eat canned cricket? (pre-killed).


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MortRee said:


> How do they know, they won't do as basic diet?  I have a 23 gallon tank and I think a garter deserves more and I like the toads better
> Will they perhaps eat canned cricket? (pre-killed).


 No- their prey has to move.


----------



## Michelle B (Apr 19, 2010)

ive been told that it can damage the frogs to eat bugs such as woodlice, meal worms and slugs as they cannot digest the touch exoskeleton fully i dont know if this is acurate has anyone had any problem with this?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Michelle B said:


> ive been told that it can damage the frogs to eat bugs such as woodlice, meal worms and slugs as they cannot digest the touch exoskeleton fully i dont know if this is acurate has anyone had any problem with this?


Nope, totally untrue. Occasionally they will pass bits of snail shell or beetle wing case in their droppings- but this does no harm.


----------

